# Rooster's voice changed?



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Rhode Island Red rooster, he's about 10 months old. He's been crowing and making all the correct rooster noises, but this morning My husband noticed he wasn't crowing, and any noise that came out of him was high pitched, almost like a hen, as he turned them out at 6am. I got home at 5:30 and observed him still not crowing, shaking his head and wheezing. Much to his displeasure we caught him and and felt of him, and have him open wide, of course no AAAAAaaaaaaaa. Nothing obvious, any ideas or suggestion. His croup was not swollen as if maybe he didn't feel full, and he also free ranges, as well as scratch, and he eats laying crumbles sometimes. I don't wanna lose him and there are no chicken dr.s here.
Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You could check for gape worms by swiping his throat with a Qtip and see if you can swab any worms out of this throat. The gape worms can cause those symptoms.


----------



## kacouros (Aug 2, 2013)

The swab does not always get worms. I had one with the gape/wheezing but she was very apparently gasping for air and scratching her neck. You can buy OTC at local feed stores some paste for treatment


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

What type of wormer do you suggest? I tried the swab trick but didn't see anything. He is wheezing, and I'm worried. He seems to know I'm trying to help him, as he doesn't fight me when I catch him. He allows me to do whatever I need to do. No one else seems have these symptoms. I've put out DE and I'm also treating the coop and run with 7 dust. These birds are free range the better part of the day. D you suppose he is gonna die from this?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's something all natural, cheap and easy to find that you can try...castor oil. I'd give a dropper full and maybe in a week give another if the symptoms do not stop. You can find it a Dollar General, Walmart and any other pharmacy will carry it. 

I've seen fantastic results of giving the CO to the birds and some folks on BYC are trying it and reporting amazing results as well. Good to have around for scale mites as well and works as a one time treatment for that.


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Bee. I've noticed he seems a little better in the morning time, but he doesn't appear to be eating, and if he is it's not very much in a day, as his croup is empty. I will try the castor oil and pray he gets better. Thanks again


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If this works, it wouldn't be a bad idea to dose the rest of your flock also. 

I gave castor oil to the cat the other day for worms and it was just two days later that I noticed a visible change in his appearance...he's thicker and his fur is less lank and dull looking. Going to worm the dog today with it. 

Some folks tried the CO recently for worms, upon my recommendation, over on BYC, and reported increased redness in combs by the next day and a return to health and vigor in the flock in the days following. This has been a bad year for parasites due to the massive rain fall in most areas, followed by increased temps..perfect conditions for growing nasties.


----------

